# Berlusconi in diretta su 7 Gold. Altre dichiarazioni sui cinesi.



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.

*Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto. 
Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma non sta fermo un attimo, va in qualsiasi TV esistente. Secondo voi, uno che si comporta così non venderà? Dai su.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2016)

Mi aspetto che dica che il prossimo allenatore verrà scelto insieme e che lui conterà ancora, e che gli piacerebbe uno stadio intitolato a lui.


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Lo sto sentendo proprio adesso


----------



## ildemone85 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.



il giro delle 7 chiese, auguri.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Per ora soltanto parla soltanto di politica.


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per ora soltanto parla soltanto di politica.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non sta fermo un attimo, va in qualsiasi TV esistente. Secondo voi, uno che si comporta così non venderà? Dai su.



campagna elettorale di colui che ha "inventato" la televisione 

comunque ormai sta x vendere dai, non può più tornare indietro dopo certe dichiarazioni


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

io su 7gold non vedo berlusconi?!?


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

c'è crudeli


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2016)

No lo schifoso no!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

"O presidente, mio presidente..." che imbarazzo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma quanto parla?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Sta ribadendo la ferma volontà di vendere, perché lui non può più investire nel Milan. Più di così...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> campagna elettorale di colui che ha "inventato" la televisione
> 
> comunque ormai sta x vendere dai, non può più tornare indietro dopo certe dichiarazioni



Stiamo parlando dell'uomo che ha fatto più smentite nella storia dell'umanità..


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sta ribadendo la ferma volontà di vendere, perché lui non può farlo. Più di così...



Sì sempre le stesse cose, conferma che dovranno impegnarsi per riportare il Milan a certi livelli.
E che è pure ottimista, cioè Berlusconi ottimista, pazzesco.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando dell'uomo che ha fatto più smentite nella storia dell'umanità..



proprio perchè la sua credibilità è ai minimi storici non può permettersi un ultima colossale figura di M
poi io la penso così, e spero vivamente di non sbagliarmi


----------



## unbreakable (31 Maggio 2016)

perché vedo solo pubblicità su 7 gold?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma che schifo fa Crudeli


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto. 
Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*


----------



## Fabius.85 (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> c'è crudeli



Chissà se gli chiederà dei libici e di al thani...


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Vabbhe ha detto le solite cose ... Ma che ancora ci sono queste trattative in corso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan. "(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



up


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2016)

Comunque prima dice che cerchiamo gente disposta a mettere soldi nel mercato. Se non dovesse succedere si torna all'ItalMilan.. MA poi dice che questo è l'unico gruppo disposto a portare in alto il Milan.

Praticamente ha confermato.


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan. "(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



Quella maledetta che l'ha fermato! Mannaggia a lei!


----------



## pablog1585 (31 Maggio 2016)

Crudeli un lacrime mi ha fatto ribaltare


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan. "(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



Ha pure detto, se non sbaglio, che il Milan possiede 243 mln di simpatizzanti cinesi.
Cos'è 1/5 dell'intera popolazione più o meno? è un potenziale enorme questo, enorme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan. "(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



Mi chiedo cosa vuol dire mettere contrattualmente che si manterrà il Milan al Top..cioé dai è una cosa ridicola, secondo lui questi comprano il Milan per farlo giocare con gente scandalosa in campo..
Che poi, se anche firmano e non mantengono i patti lui che fa, lo ricompra?

Sono tutte scemenze per la piazza..la verità è solo che ho vende perché davvero ama il Milan o se lo tiene per portarselo in tomba e sfruttarlo fino alla fine come sta facendo adesso


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan. "(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



Mi soffermo solo sue due parti


Quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni.

E poi dice

Questo (il gruppo) è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale.

Fate voi


----------



## Jino (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non sta fermo un attimo, va in qualsiasi TV esistente. Secondo voi, uno che si comporta così non venderà? Dai su.



Beh, va ovunque perchè è in piena campagna elettorale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi soffermo solo sue due parti
> 
> 
> Quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni.
> ...








Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ha pure detto, se non sbaglio, che il Milan possiede 243 mln di simpatizzanti cinesi.
> Cos'è 1/5 dell'intera popolazione più o meno? è un potenziale enorme questo, enorme.



Si vabbé li ha contati lui?..ma poi figuriamoci se ci comprano fanno una legge statale che è obbligatorio tifare Milan..e non è un caso ci abbiano scelto: Mi*L*an è molto facile da pronunciare per tutti i cinesi...a differenza di InteL, Leal MadLid, ManchesteL United, Bayeln Monaco...


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Cioè ragazzi siamo arrivati a Crudeli che ringrazia Berlusconi di questi 30 anni, più chiaro di così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Crudeli ringrazia per gli ultimi 30 anni. Si è tradito e infatti Berlusconi l'ha corretto che andrà in redazione a commemorare questi ultimi 30 anni dopo la trattativa, perché in teoria la trattativa "non è ancora definitiva".


----------



## Coripra (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vabbé li ha contati lui?..ma poi figuriamoci se ci comprano fanno una legge statale che è obbligatorio tifare Milan..e non è un caso ci abbiano scelto: Mi*L*an è molto facile da pronunciare per tutti i cinesi...a differenza di InteL, Leal MadLid, ManchesteL United, Bayeln Monaco...


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Crudeli ringrazia per gli ultimi 30 anni. Si è tradito e infatti Berlusconi l'ha corretto che andrà in redazione a commemorare questi ultimi 30 anni dopo la trattativa, perché in teoria la trattativa "non è ancora definitiva".



Infatti, ovvio che è definitiva, non ci sono possibilità che i cinesi dicano di non volere spendere  , praticamente è fatta


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> fanno una legge statale che è obbligatorio tifare Milan...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

Molta gente tipo Crudeli tifa Berlusconi, non il Milan. Dopo il cambio di gestione in tanti spariranno dall'universo Milan.


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vabbé li ha contati lui?..ma poi figuriamoci se ci comprano fanno una legge statale che è obbligatorio tifare Milan..e non è un caso ci abbiano scelto: Mi*L*an è molto facile da pronunciare per tutti i cinesi...a differenza di InteL, Leal MadLid, ManchesteL United, Bayeln Monaco...



Ovvio che no, non dico siano credibili al 100% ma il Milan ha veramente tantissimi tifosi in Cina.
Ma pure se ne avesse 50 di mln sarebbero tantissimi, ricordiamoci che fino a 10 anni fa la spiegavamo a molti, chi ha più di 20 anni in Cina con molte probabilità ha visto il Milan nel suo periodo d'oro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, *


*

Fondazioni, Citta, che vuol dire? nuovi elementi?*


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molta gente tipo Crudeli tifa Berlusconi, non il Milan. Dopo il cambio di gestione in tanti spariranno dall'universo Milan.



È la cosa più bella della cessione


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Ha detto che torneremo ai livelli del Real...a me bastano solo queste dichiarazioni per farmi contento.Anche se fosse solo un teatrino mi ha fatto gioire per una settimana e non mi arrabbierò in caso di fallimento della trattativa..grazie presidentissimo ti adoro!


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molta gente tipo Crudeli tifa Berlusconi, non il Milan. Dopo il cambio di gestione in tanti spariranno dall'universo Milan.



Infatti, se non erro questo faceva le telecronache dell'inter un tempo


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> a me bastano solo queste dichiarazioni per farmi contento.Anche se fosse solo un teatrino mi ha fatto gioire per una settimana e non mi arrabbierò in caso di fallimento della trattativa..grazie presidentissimo ti adoro!


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



Berlusconi è una trottola, vola di studio in studio.. sto ottantenne arzillo


----------



## neversayconte (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ha detto che torneremo ai livelli del Real...a me bastano solo queste dichiarazioni per farmi contento.Anche se fosse solo un teatrino mi ha fatto gioire per una settimana e non mi arrabbierò in caso di fallimento della trattativa..grazie presidentissimo ti adoro!



ma serio? Se si viene a sapere che è l'ennesimo teatrino io mi incaz.zo come una iena.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti, se non erro questo faceva le telecronache dell'inter un tempo



Faceva le telecronache dell'Inter perché per le partite del Milan c'era un altro telecronista (mi sa Pellegatti), anche perché quando Crudeli commentava le partite dell'Inter erano gli anni '90 e Berlusconi già era presidente del Milan.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> ma serio? Se si viene a sapere che è l'ennesimo teatrino io mi incaz.zo come una iena.



Si...e lo voto anche! mi ha regalato sensazioni uniche in questi 7 giorni... e poi ha una voce profonda e sensuale.E'un mito!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si...e lo voto anche! mi ha regalato sensazioni uniche in questi 7 giorni... e poi ha una voce profonda e sensuale.E'un mito!



Vero.
Poi come racconta le barzellette lui...nessuno!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ha detto che torneremo ai livelli del Real...a me bastano solo queste dichiarazioni per farmi contento.Anche se fosse solo un teatrino mi ha fatto gioire per una settimana e non mi arrabbierò in caso di fallimento della trattativa..grazie presidentissimo ti adoro!


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Poi come racconta le barzellette lui...nessuno!



Nono, non sei un troll
Speriamo si faccia un po' di pulizia va'..


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nono, non sei un troll
> Speriamo si faccia un po' di pulizia va'..



Madonna che sclerati ragazzi...st scherzando eh...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si...e lo voto anche! mi ha regalato sensazioni uniche in questi 7 giorni... e poi ha una voce profonda e sensuale.E'un mito!



Allora...sui tuoi gusti sessuali, nessuno dice niente...c'è a chi piace la fr.egna...e a chi il ca...zzo...e vabbe fin qui amen...ma per il resto significa avere i paraocchi e non saper scindere tra politica e sport...che sono due cose completamente diverse tra loro...sono tifoso da 35 anni...e da quando voto non mi sono mai sognato di regalargli una croce...nessuno dice che tu non debba votarlo...ma se devi farlo non farlo di certo per il Milan...ma per delle eventuali idee....sarebbe la rovina di questa società un ragionamento del genere


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nono, non sei un troll
> Speriamo si faccia un po' di pulizia va'..



E 3.
Pensa quello che vuoi, io sono sul forum da 7 anni.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Allora...sui tuoi gusti sessuali, nessuno dice niente...c'è a chi piace la fr.egna...e a chi il ca...zzo..


----------



## Kaw (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*


Non vi preoccupa che dica che vuole un impegno scritto con gli acquirenti di fare investimenti simil Real Madrid? Cioè se io compro una cosa di sicuro non voglio essere obbligato dal venditore a fare una cosa, tanto meno metterlo per iscritto che mi pare una cosa senza senso  O sta solo addolcendo la pillola per i pirla come Crudeli?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ancora con sta storia dell'impegno economico contrattuale. Questo sta ribadendo questa cosa all'infinto per pura campagna elettorale , non esiste una clausola legale che impegni una società a versare tot soldi ogni anno per qualsiasi tipo di operazione. Berlusconi sta utilizzando questa scusa per prendersi i meriti delle future spese societarie. Quello che faranno i Cinesi sarà dargli la loro parola e poi fare il cazzos che gli pare , come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Coripra (31 Maggio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non vi preoccupa che dica che vuole un impegno scritto con gli acquirenti di fare investimenti simil Real Madrid? Cioè se io compro una cosa di sicuro non voglio essere obbligato dal venditore a fare una cosa, tanto meno metterlo per iscritto che mi pare una cosa senza senso  O sta solo addolcendo la pillola per i pirla come Crudeli?



Esatto: sta solo addolcendo la pillola, come in quasi tutte le sue ultime esternazioni


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2016)

C'è un video?? vorrei vederlo.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Allora...sui tuoi gusti sessuali, nessuno dice niente...c'è a chi piace la fr.egna...e a chi il ca...zzo...e vabbe fin qui amen...ma per il resto significa avere i paraocchi e non saper scindere tra politica e sport...che sono due cose completamente diverse tra loro...sono tifoso da 35 anni...e da quando voto non mi sono mai sognato di regalargli una croce...nessuno dice che tu non debba votarlo...ma se devi farlo non farlo di certo per il Milan...ma per delle eventuali idee....sarebbe la rovina di questa società un ragionamento del genere



Madai sto scherzando...se frequentassi un pò più il forum lo sapresti...


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non vi preoccupa che dica che vuole un impegno scritto con gli acquirenti di fare investimenti simil Real Madrid? Cioè se io compro una cosa di sicuro non voglio essere obbligato dal venditore a fare una cosa, tanto meno metterlo per iscritto che mi pare una cosa senza senso  O sta solo addolcendo la pillola per i pirla come Crudeli?



Sicuramente vuole almeno un mercato estivo coi botti così da uscirne da vincente..questa è la sua unica preoccupazione.E vorrà garanzie.


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è un video?? vorrei vederlo.



Non ti perdi nulla! Il tono di voce questa volta non fa capire molto!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Madai sto scherzando...se frequentassi un pò più il forum lo sapresti...



Infatti la mia era una risposta semi-ironica


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia dell'impegno economico contrattuale. Questo sta ribadendo questa cosa all'infinto per pura campagna elettorale , non esiste una clausola legale che impegni una società a versare tot soldi ogni anno per qualsiasi tipo di operazione. Berlusconi sta utilizzando questa scusa per prendersi i meriti delle future spese societarie. Quello che faranno i Cinesi sarà dargli la loro parola e poi fare il cazzos che gli pare , come è giusto che sia.



Concordo 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è un video?? vorrei vederlo.



Nessun video, era in diretta telefonica.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



Quotate


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

ma quanto parla questo ?


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*


Berlusconi vuole prendersi una fetta di visibilità nei prossimi successi del Milan...per questo sono sicuro al 100% che questa estate ci sarà un gran mercato( bannatemi a vita se non sarà così)Vuole la presidenza onoraria e un gruppo di cinesi con fondi illimitati.Non spende più un euro e agli occhi dei boccaloni farà credere di contare ancora qualcosa.Ne escono tutti felici e contenti e per questo tutti non vedono l'ora di chiudere.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Maggio 2016)

Buono che parli proprio di competere con Barca e Real, significa che probabilmente vuole (giustamente) garanzie (e penso ne abbia ricevute) che chi subentra spenderà tanti ma tanti ma tanti soldi. Competere col Real significa rivoluzionare il monte ingaggi, significa spendere almeno 150 mln ogni estate in soli cartellini. Significa prendere un allenatore internazionale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2016)

Tutto questo esporsi all'improvviso di Berlusca non mi piace tanto. Sa solo di volgare propaganda


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ne sta parlando ovunque a sto punto non vendesse sarebbe finito politicamente/sportivamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutto questo esporsi all'improvviso di Berlusca non mi piace tanto. Sa solo di volgare propaganda



Questo è il problema. Come quando fu di Bee, come quando fu di Carletto e Ibra. 

COmunque questa volta se si tira indietro per lui è la fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutto questo esporsi all'improvviso di Berlusca non mi piace tanto. Sa solo di volgare propaganda



L'esporsi troppo non piace nemmeno a me, specie in questo periodo, e un po' mi spaventa.

Preferivo le poche parole dei giorni scorsi, ma pesanti e mirate.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è il problema. Come quando fu di Bee, come quando fu di Carletto e Ibra.
> 
> COmunque questa volta se si tira indietro per lui è la fine.



Si fosse fermato con le dichiarazioni ad una settimana fa avrei pensato ancora all'ipotesi teatrino anche io...ora ha oltrepassato il limite dal quale in caso di fallimento della trattativa non torni più indietro.Sarebbe sepolto da contestazioni e insulti e perderebbe sempre più soldi e consensi.Non puoi dire ''i cinesi ci portano ai livelli del Real'' e poi presentarti con giampaolo e l'ItalMIlan.. sarebbe un suicidio di dimensioni cosmiche.Per questo penso che ormai sia tutto fatto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è il problema. Come quando fu di Bee, come quando fu di Carletto e Ibra.
> 
> COmunque questa volta se si tira indietro per lui è la fine.


Ieri ha appunto detto che Ibra ha dei costi da Monopoli.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si fosse fermato con le dichiarazioni ad una settimana fa avrei pensato ancora all'ipotesi teatrino anche io...ora ha oltrepassato il limite dal quale in caso di fallimento della trattativa non torni più indietro.Sarebbe sepolto da contestazioni e insulti e perderebbe sempre più soldi e consensi.Non puoi dire ''i cinesi ci portano ai livelli del Real'' e poi presentarti con giampaolo e l'ItalMIlan.. sarebbe un suicidio di dimensioni cosmiche.Per questo penso che ormai sia tutto fatto.



Io rimango convinto che lo spauracchio Ital-Milan serva proprio per convincere quella parte di Elettorato (Crudeli-Pellegatti style) che non vede di buon occhio la cessione ai Cinesi e quale modo migliore per convincerli se non proporgli in alternativa ad una terra di latte e miele Brocchi e l'Ital-Milan?


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha appunto detto che Ibra ha dei costi da Monopoli.



E che problema c'è?
Mettiamo qualche alberghetto su Parco della Vittoria e Viale dei Giardini, tutto sistemato.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è il problema. Come quando fu di Bee, come quando fu di Carletto e Ibra.
> 
> COmunque questa volta se si tira indietro per lui è la fine.



La fine? Figurati quanto gliene può fregare di prenderci in giro di nuovo.

Ha preso in giro continenti interi...


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io rimango convinto che lo spauracchio Ital-Milan serva proprio per convincere quella parte di Elettorato (Crudeli-Pellegatti style) che non vede di buon occhio la cessione ai Cinesi e quale modo migliore per convincerli se non proporgli in alternativa ad una terra di latte e miele Brocchi e l'Ital-Milan?



Non lo so...forse potrebbe anche essere l'ipotesi remota in caso fallisse la trattativa per rinuncia dei cinesi e non per colpa sua...chi lo sa? Certo è che oggi a detta sua è una giornata decisiva quindi in questa settimana mi aspetto che non pronunci più la parola ItalMilan..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E che problema c'è?
> Mettiamo qualche alberghetto su Parco della Vittoria e Viale dei Giardini, tutto sistemato.


Il senso del mio post è che, al contrario dello scorso anno coi teatrini Ancelotti ("Se va via dal Real siamo in pole") e di Ibra di cui non si è fatto altro che parlarne fino a fine mercato, stavolta Berlusconi è stato chiaro nel dire che Ibrahimovic ha dei costi che per lui ormai sono insostenibili, smorzando ogni possibile teatrino nei suoi confronti.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*


----------



## wildfrank (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per ora soltanto parla soltanto di politica.



This.


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il senso del mio post è che, al contrario dello scorso anno coi teatrini Ancelotti ("Se va via dal Real siamo in pole") e di Ibra di cui non si è fatto altro che parlarne fino a fine mercato, stavolta Berlusconi è stato chiaro nel dire che Ibrahimovic ha dei costi che per lui ormai sono insostenibili, smorzando ogni possibile teatrino nei suoi confronti.



Ma infatti hai ragione, un conto però è parlare di fantamercato, non ci perdi nulla a parlare di questo o quel giocatore, un conto è dire delle sciocchezze quando sei in trattativa per vendere un club come il Milan ad una cordata seguita da un intero stato, che dà garanzie ed è seria, affidandosi magari ad uno dei migliori sulla piazza cioè Salvatore.
Le due cose sono ben differenti, è uno dei motivi per cui Galliani non è mai stato chiaro in vita sua durante una trattativa, fa parte del giochetto del mercato, si può dire tutto come si può dire nulla.


----------



## wildfrank (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'esporsi troppo non piace nemmeno a me, specie in questo periodo, e un po' mi spaventa.
> 
> Preferivo le poche parole dei giorni scorsi, ma pesanti e mirate.



Si sarà scordato di aver rilasciato altre interviste......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vuole prendersi una fetta di visibilità nei prossimi successi del Milan...per questo sono sicuro al 100% che questa estate ci sarà un gran mercato( bannatemi a vita se non sarà così)Vuole la presidenza onoraria e un gruppo di cinesi con fondi illimitati.Non spende più un euro e agli occhi dei boccaloni farà credere di contare ancora qualcosa.Ne escono tutti felici e contenti e per questo tutti non vedono l'ora di chiudere.



Ben detto  



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*


----------



## kollaps (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A brevissimo Berlusconi sarà in diretta Live su 7 Gold. Verrà intervistato sulla trattativa per il passaggio del Milan ai cinesi. Lo streaming dell'intervista è visibile su YT. A breve tutte le dichiarazioni.
> 
> *Berlusconi sui cinesi: "Non sono ancora in grado di regalare belle notizie sul Milan, stiamo negoziando con queste fondazioni e città cinesi anche a partecipazioni statali, quello che stiamo negoziando è che investano per far tornare il Milan protagonista nel mondo. Concluderemo questa negoziazione solo se si dimostreranno disponibili a dare contrattualmente queste rassicurazioni. Mi auguro che dopo 30 anni ci sia una continuazione adeguata che permetta al Milan di rimanere al top. Ripeto, stiamo negoziando con una nuova proprietà soltanto perché oggi con i costi che sono arrivati nel calcio, addirittura di Stati, i prezzi sono diventati impossibili da sostenere per una famiglia. Questo ci ha messo nella necessità di trovare un'altra soluzione. Se non dovesse essere possibile o se chi interviene non si volesse impegnare per iscritto contrattualmente ad investire quanto necessario per competere con Real e Barca, allora andrò avanti io e sarò felice di farlo. Ma in un'altra direzione, nuovo ciclo, tutti giocatori italiani. Ma ovviamente ci vuole tempo. Ed i tifosi purtroppo non hanno memoria né pazienza... si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.
> Abbiamo trattato con una decina di gruppi ma questo è quello che si è dimostrato il più serio e il più deciso a fare del Milan una potenza mondiale. In Cina ormai il calcio è diventato fondamentale, verrà insegnato nelle scuole due ore a settimana. Quindi per questo le aziende statali sono interessate ad acquistare il Milan"(Crudeli in lacrime viene stoppato, ndr)*



Ormai è inutile stare a commentare...il percorso è stabilito e stiamo arrivando al termine.
Forza e coraggio, aspettiamo le firme


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

la cosa positiva è che ogni volta che parla dell'ItalMilan poi aggiunge subito che i tifosi non avrebbero la pazienza....questo è molto importante...finalmente qualcuno gli ha fatto capire che siamo veramente esausti di questa proprietà...


----------



## sballotello (31 Maggio 2016)

è fatta


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *la cosa positiva è che ogni volta che parla dell'ItalMilan poi aggiunge subito che i tifosi non avrebbero la pazienza*....questo è molto importante...finalmente qualcuno gli ha fatto capire che siamo veramente esausti di questa proprietà...


mmm....strano...quasi come a giustificarsi coi suoi elettori haters-cinesi


----------



## kollaps (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *si, io sono ottimista sulla conclusione della trattativa, spero sia il momento giusto.*




Un'altra cosa che ha ribadito nelle ultime interviste, è la volontà di accelerare...sensazione personale: aspettiamoci qualcosa appena prima delle elezioni o appena dopo, o no [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ?


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> mmm....strano...quasi come a giustificarsi coi suoi elettori haters-cinesi



Ci siamo ragazzi


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Un'altra cosa che ha ribadito nelle ultime interviste, è la volontà di accelerare...sensazione personale: aspettiamoci qualcosa appena prima delle elezioni o appena dopo, o no [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ?



esatto , oramai ci siamo .. come avevo detto mesi fa " vedrete che userà il milan per l'ultima volta "


----------



## siioca (31 Maggio 2016)

Chissà perché Ibra non sia stato ufficializzato dallo United...cosa starà aspettando?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Chissà perché Ibra non sia stato ufficializzato dallo United...cosa starà aspettando?



o chi starà aspettando???


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia dell'impegno economico contrattuale. Questo sta ribadendo questa cosa all'infinto per pura campagna elettorale , non esiste una clausola legale che impegni una società a versare tot soldi ogni anno per qualsiasi tipo di operazione. Berlusconi sta utilizzando questa scusa per prendersi i meriti delle future spese societarie. Quello che faranno i Cinesi sarà dargli la loro parola e poi fare il cazzos che gli pare , come è giusto che sia.



Mi sembra un clochard che da via il cagnolino a un petroliere e vuole un contrattino scritto dove si certifichi che gli verrà data la pappa quotidianamente


----------

